# GD help! I don't understand Gestational Diabetes.



## Leinzlove

Well, I got my results at my OB appointment yesterday. So, I have gestational diabetes. I know its not the end of the world, but I cried anyways. I didn't want to hear it. As much as I'm grateful to be monitored. I don't like being classified as "High Risk".

I was prescribed a blood glucose meter and supplies for 4 months. I have to check my glucose 4 times a day, once before I eat in the morning and then after each meal. I've been messing around a bit and it tends to make no sense. I see a dietician tomorrow for a meal plan. But, I'm sure they lower sugar and carb intake.

For lunch: I had chicken nuggets, french fries and about 20oz of soda. (Yeah, I know BAD!) Well my glucose read was 136 one hour after I ate. Which was good.

For Dinner: I had whole wheat spaghetti noodles, Sauce, ground turkey. (2 portions) 8oz glass of milk. My glucose read was 146 after 1 hour. Which was bad. Needs to be under 140. 

Morning Fast read was 68. Which was good.

Breakfast: 1 cup honey bunches cereal, 8oz 2% milk, slice of whole wheat toast with lite butter. My glucose read was 145 after 1 hour. Which was bad. (Makes me think Milk might be an issue.) I'm going to try skim. 

What do you think? Has milk been an issue for you before? Are you told your glucose should be under 140 an hour after eating? And why didn't soda make mine go out the roof?


----------



## rory83coyotes

Milk has two things that will make your levels go up. One it has lactose-the milk in sugar, the second is the protein which can elevate your sugar but protein is prefered as it tends to give you a sustained level. The soda would give you a quick high and a low that comes as equally quick. I would try the skim. It should help but it is by far the healthier choice. Although I would prefer to have extra food as to a drink with calories. If you have water you can have more to eat. You will want to eat lean proteins and more veggies. less potatoes, rice, and breads. Hope they can give you a good meal plan to stick by. But you sugar levels are not horrible either.


----------



## daisy72

Your dietitian will give you instructions about how to count carbs, but I can tell you right away away that most of us, GD sufferers :) cannot tolerate more than 30 g of carbs for breakfast (some have to stick to as little at 15 g). Your breakfast was way too heavier in terms of carbs. Honey bunches cereal (Post I guess?) is pure sugar :(. You can check it on the label. 8 oz of milk + a toast = already 30 g of carbs. So you probably just had too many carbs. 
A lot of things matter, such as your activity after a meal, time of the day (we have worst insulin resistance in the morning), amount of food... Your numbers however seem to need just a small adjustment. I am sure you will manage it quickly!


----------



## usone123

HI - 

The dietician should definitely be able to help you but what mine told me was that breakfast needs to be the smallest meal of the 2 with 2 servings of carbs (ea serv is 15 carbs) and every meal needs the required carbs plus protein and for lunch and dinner, veggies. A serving of protein is around 7 grams I believe (may be 6 or 8, can't remember)

So you should be eating 6 times a day, 3 meals and 3 snacks. 
BFast - 2 carbs, protein
Snack - 2 carbs, protein
Lunch - 3 carbs, protein, veggies
Snack - 2 carbs, protein
Dinner - 3 carbs, protein, veggies
Snack - 2 carbs, protein

Breakfast cereals typically have a ton of sugar. Milk counts for both carbs and protein and only difference with skim vs 2% or whole is the fat content so that's up to you but I go for skim.

I typically do a banana (large one = 2 carbs) and 2 TBSP of peanut butter or a swerving of almonds. Sometimes I go with cereal but I check labels and found a couple that I liked that had about 15-20 carbs so when combined with the milk it came out right.

For snacks, greek yogurt is awesome because it's high in protein and has about a serving of carbs (check labels) and can be paired with something like apple, grapes, peach, etc...

I found natures valley has a bar they call their protein bar that is 1 serving of carbs and 1 protein so that works well too.

My dietician said you can drink diet sodas but limit artificial sweeteners to no more than 2 servings a day. Real soda is just pure sugar and should only be drank if you are in a hypoglycemic episode and need sugar immediately. I was lucky that I hate regular coke and like diet coke, so worked out well for me.

It's a pain in the butt but after a while you get used to it and honestly, I'm way more balanced than I was before - I used to have highs and lows and be starving all the time and couldn't understand why. But now I know it's just because of the combinations of food I was eating I was not eating enough. I've lost 10 lbs since being diagnosed with GD and I'm due Wednesday and this lil guy is growing right on target. I occasionally get the higher sugars, like this week with halloween candy (I've been bad lol) but generally mine stay within range. My doc considers within range to be 95-120 for 2 hrs after meals and under 95 for the 1st morning fast.

Just don't be tempted to skip meals or especially the evening snack. If they ahve you testing your keytones each morning, that little stick will tell you if you aren't eating enough calories or possibly not drinking enough water.

good luck, hope that helps :)

Rae


----------



## Stressbucket

Milk is a huge booster for me. After you experiment a bit, you'll get a feel for what makes you spike, and how much. Milk is very, very bad with me, which is a pity, since I really, really love it.


----------



## Leinzlove

It's gotten alot better. My glucose is more elevated after dinner than any other meal. I can't believe how many carbs are in everything. But its all coming to me. 

My dietician said much of the same things. I couldn't believe how fast that went.


----------



## dvc2012

Was the sauce you ate with the noodles red sauce like marinara? My dad has diabetes and I had gestational diabetes and the sugar in the sauce always made my blood sugar high and it puts his through the roof.


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I don't do bad with the sauce. It's the carbs. But, I've gotten it under control at the minute. I've stocked up on meat and veggies. Then I had a few carbs. I'm allowed 30 carbs for snacks and 45 for lunch and dinner. I've been using wheat bread which has 22 carbs for 2 slices and whole wheat low carb tortillas. I even have potatoes or pasta in moderation from time to time. I limit milk, and only have it if its in my carb allowance. Its about 15 carbs a glass.

I stay away from all processed foods and soups. They are ridiculously high in carbs. It's gotten alot easier.


----------

